
Ask HN: Who uses/used Adderall? - chenster
Just watched Netflix documentary &quot;Take your pills&quot; on how this generate uses performance stimulants such as Adderall to gain an competitive edge on campus, in wall street and in professional sports. Needless to say, I was very shocked to learn how wildly it is used today. What is your experience?
======
saintPirelli
I'm not an American and I have never knowingly encoutered it, but I always
admired two friends of mine who work in finance for their industriousness.
They would work 12 hours, then take out some Asian client to a strip club,
partying all night, followed by another 12 hour work day (they keep a change
of clothes at their office). I naively just assumed they were tremendously
dedicated and driven personalities. One of them fell uncontious and was
diagnosed with burnout a couple of months back at age 33. I thought this was
just from working too hard, performance enhancing drugs never even crossed my
mind. Needless to say the movie was a pretty shocking revelation for me.

------
hlecuanda
Adderall? Stimulants? it just tiptoeing around the fact that what you're
getting into your system is nothing else but RACEMIC AMPHETAMINE.

Now that sounds like something you don't want to put in your system unlessyoi
actually need it.

anything else is playing with fire, given that amphetamine (barring
methamphetamine and heroin) is the most addictive substance known to man.

For peole who need it, when used a directed, it allows them to concentrate as
a normal person would (ADHD).

Take it as "rocket fuel for the mind" and sooner, rather than later, you won't
be able to do anything without your artificial "fuel"

Even well educated and informed professionals with a college degree and
functional family and work environments will find themselves making up excuses
and false pretenses of being able to control amphetamine addiction, just after
finishing "this last project", "just this last sprint/cram/night"

My advice: if not prescribed by a qualified psychiatrist; dont even consider
it. Get it out of your way, and stay out of its way.

Unless you see a 12 step program and rebuilding a life from scratch in your
near future a something appealing and totally worth it.

------
fegu
Tried modafinil. Didn't notice any effect. But I have no problem
concentrating.

